#   ,  !
.       .
 ,  (   , )   .   -  .       .
   ,    , - )))
  , ,   . 2      (     ,     ,        )
    10 ,  .(   -  ? 
,      .   .   .
,   ,     &#171; +&#187; ,    ,  ,,   ?
   ,  ? 
  ,      , ,   ?
       .    ,    .
 ,       ))))

----------


## grandpa

,     .          ... 

     " "  " ".

,   -    .

----------

,        )      )
.

----------


## -

.   ,    .   ""    (),  -  ( ,   )+    ,     .    ,     .    ,    , ,  ,    . !!   ))).         .  : "  ,  ,    ". !!!!

----------


## grandpa

> )
> .


    . 

              ...
      ,        -         .

----------


## elenaln

.  .   2    0,5  2 ( ).     .   ,      2 .    .   ,   15  ,   -    ,     ,  .    - ,  ,  , , .     ? 
,      ,  ,        .   .   2  ,   .

----------


## grandpa

2     0,5  .

----------


## elenaln

?   ,    2   :yes:

----------

" !     !!!!"....
" ?    !"

----------


## grandpa

.     .         ?

----------


## elenaln



----------


## labaluzska

3 .    ,     .         ,       .     ,     , 10  , 10  .   ,  .

----------


## grandpa

. . 
  ,   ,         ,    .    .

----------


## labaluzska

> .


      ,   ,  .              .    ,      .

----------


## grandpa

"" 1970  ,  .       2-3 ,     .

----------

